# Moving to Chiapas



## Silent Soldier

Hola! 

Are there any ex pats from Canada or other English speaking countries that are living near Comitan in Chiapas, Mexico? 

We are looking at buying a small fenced rancho just outside of Comitan and move in with our 2 German Shepherd

James


----------



## Hound Dog

Silent Soldier said:


> Hola!
> 
> Are there any ex pats from Canada or other English speaking countries that are living near Comitan in Chiapas, Mexico?
> 
> We are looking at buying a small fenced rancho just outside of Comitan and move in with our 2 German Shepherd
> 
> James


Well, I am from the United States and my wife is from France and we live near Comitan just up the road in San Cristóbal de Las Casas. We visit Comitan occasionally and know the area well. An attractive town and area. Of course, the municipality of Comitan de Dominguez is close enough to the border with Guatemala that you may not be permitted as a Canadian to purchase property there in fee simple but, alternatively, in trust which is OK if that suits you as, in my opinion, it should if you are sufficiently cautious as to assuring your property rights in Chiapas as buying in rural Chiapas can lead to complications. 

Buying in Comitan itself is not the same thing as buying near there.

What is the nature of your inquiry?


----------



## Silent Soldier

*Rancho near Comitan*

Hi, 
Thank You for your reply and good advices
I am from Quebec and my wife is from Victoria B.C. We both live in Alberta at the moment..>
I have been travelling around Mexico for the last few weeks and arrived in the Chiapas county a couple weeks ago, I really like the weather, people and the area itself. 
Been travelling back and forth between Tuxtla G., San Cristobal and Comitan these last couple of weeks.
I am in Tapachula right now, but will be heading back into higher elevations later this week, i will probably go up the coast and than toward Tuxtlan G., San C. and Comitan again.
We would like to get a few acres of land, it doesn't necessarely has to have a house on it.. my wife will be ready for early retirement in 3 years. We can always built later. 
But we sure would like to find a place where we the cost of living isn't to high,and being able to raise some horses.
Canadian winters are way too long.
Cheers
Jimmy




Hound Dog said:


> Well, I am from the United States and my wife is from France and we live near Comitan just up the road in San Cristóbal de Las Casas. We visit Comitan occasionally and know the area well. An attractive town and area. Of course, the municipality of Comitan de Dominguez is close enough to the border with Guatemala that you may not be permitted as a Canadian to purchase property there in fee simple but, alternatively, in trust which is OK if that suits you as, in my opinion, it should if you are sufficiently cautious as to assuring your property rights in Chiapas as buying in rural Chiapas can lead to complications.
> 
> Buying in Comitan itself is not the same thing as buying near there.
> 
> What is the nature of your inquiry?


----------



## Hound Dog

Silent Soldier said:


> Hola!
> 
> Are there any ex pats from Canada or other English speaking countries that are living near Comitan in Chiapas, Mexico?
> 
> We are looking at buying a small fenced rancho just outside of Comitan and move in with our 2 German Shepherd
> 
> James


We do not know any English Speaking expat in or around Comitan but it does not mean they aren´t any.
I once met a French woman from Senegal or another African country, I do not remember which one exactly who was going there to teach English so they may be other English Speaking expats there who work at the school. I do not know if she is still there. Look up the language school there they maybe able to help you.
She was a fun person ,if she is still there she should be easy to spot in Comitan.


----------

